
A new way of blogging about ruby - viebel
http://blog.klipse.tech/ruby/2016/06/20/blog-ruby.html
======
MrBra
This is nice but how is it different from all others "try Ruby in the browser"
consoles? I assume it's all about simplicity of usage?

------
evolve2k
Wow I love this. Yes we had forgotten, bring on that interactivity!

